# El rico Llauca



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vuelta de pag :happy:


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que bien que esten recuperando la punta , :banana: es muy bonita la zona, ojala que mantengan las casonas y que no las echen al suelo como en otros distritos"tradicionales" como chorrillos o miraflores (barranco se conserva aun ) 

Que pena que no escojan buenos colores al pintar las casas, pero creo que un puerto o un balneario debe tener colores "alegres" a diferencia de la ciudad que debe ser "sobria"...:lol:

Espero fotos de Chucuito,...no logro convencerme de que lo hayan pintado tan huachafo...:nuts:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué mostras las fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios! Más tarde les traeré las fotos de Chucuito.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me encanta, me encanta!

Sobre todo esta casona


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

dlHC84 said:


> Lo malo de La Punta es que está muy lejos de todo, tienes que pasar por zonas feas de El Callao, estamos traumados de un posible tsunami y en verano nos invaden.
> Lo bueno, es un distrito seguro y limpio, con áreas verdes (en relación con el número de residentes) tres malecones y varios clubes sociales.


Siempre me dio curiosidad de preguntarle a la gente que vive en la punta como hacen para mantenerse seguros teniendo de vecinos a las zonas bravas del Callao.

felicidades por el distrtio de lejos lo mejor del callao.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Como La Punta es una pequeña península en verdad es bien fácil controlar el ingreso de personas extrañas, es como si fuera prácticamente un condominio cerrado; siempre verás a policías o a serenos en la entrada de La Punta, donde empieza la Av. Grau.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

que linda se ve La Punta.. veo que me perdi de mucho ese día (claro, y tu te perdiste el dulcecito de limon jaja)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Jaja...ya será para la próxima. 


Siguiendo el recorrido:


Chucuito

























































































Próximamente: el centro histórico


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cuanto color!


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

En mi opinion,...Chucuito quedó .... huachafo...uke:
Como dije antes,...un puerto debe pintarse de colores alegres,...pero sin exagerar....hno:
Al menos, ya se puede transitar por alli sin ser asaltado...:banana:
Pudieron ser mas creativos, y no imitar al barrio bonaerense de La Boca...:bash:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bueno, es de comendar que se vea limpio, ordenado, con sus faroles. Me parece que sin recurrir a la huachaferia, con otros colores se veria mucho mejor. Tambien cambiaria esas debiles palmeritas por otro tipo de arboles.
Pero no quiero ser criticon, ya que al menos el lugar se ve mas cuidado que antes, y eso es toda una proeza para las autoridades ediles.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bueno ver un thread sobre el callao. Al haber vivido en la provincia constitucional puedo decir que La Punta no es tan "rico" como sugiere el título. Sin duda hay muchas otras zonas que sí se prestan



J Block said:


> Comenzamos en el malecón Cantolao


El malecón se llama Figueredo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Chucuito se ve bien cuidado, aunque los colores son bastante desafortunados en varios casos. Sí se podía dar un toque colorido a la zona, pero sin exagerar, veo naranjas y verdes muy encendidos que de ninguna manera mejoran el aspecto. Faltó una buena asesoría con la gama de colores, pues se podía crear un bonito efecto (los inmuebles de la zona se prestan a eso) pero sin saturar la vista de esa manera.

PD: Toda la muestra va a ser tan linda, o mostrarás algo más bravo y rico, la gente lo pide!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Seguramente el resultado final no es el mejor, pero Chucuito paso de ser una zona descuidada, envejecida y peligrosa a un lugar limpio, ordenado (colorinche) y tranquilo ... ha mejorado bastante. Me hubiera gustado ver como quedó la residencial Chucuito ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Ah claro, la recuperación se ve muy bien, el único problema son los colores. La iniciativa del tratamiento urbano en sí es digna de imitación en otras zonas perdidas de la ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Nahhh Bruno... como que no están buenas las fotos...??? Están buenazas, que chèvere tu recorrido.... Buena contribuciòn que se hacia extrañar en el foro.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hola bruno saludos yo vi en un repotaje que se queria hacer un simil con el barrio de la boca en la argentina ya que en chucuito tambien hubo inmigrantes italianos ... me parece que la idea puede atraer turismo y la verdad luce simpatico otro rincon limeño que luce mejor y respecto a los colores bueno si de verdad quedo parecido al barrio bonaerense saludos... y gracias por las fotos...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Al menos se ve limpio...



limeñologo said:


> Que bien que esten recuperando la punta


No se está _recuperando _porque el distrito nunca ha estado abandonado o desordenado. Simplemente se está REMODELANDO el malecón Pardo y el parque Grau.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, Chucuito es bastante pintoresco, no me parece feo, y lo que más agrada a la vista es verlo bien cuidado y limpio, pues cuando se le menciona a alguien El Callao lamentablemente se asocia con barrios peligrosos y bastante descuidados, se ve atractivo y lleno de vida, buen thread, saludos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que bonito!
Welcome back btw.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que buen recorrido, muy coloridas las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

A mi parecer los colores y combinaciones empleados para "remodelar" Chucuito son un asco, nos quejamos de la estètica Chicha, de lo colorida que es, y cuando hay dinero, voluntad y oportunidad de hacer algo "simpàtico y diferente" que integre mas a los vecinos .... hacen ese bodrio hno: ... en fin. 

Un mala copia del Barrio La Boca ... 

Por cierto, a mi parecer, lo que ùnico que se salva es lo que se ve en esta foto:










Salu2 Bruno, esperamos mas fotos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

!Qué calambre al ojo que es Chucuito! :crazy:

Quedó horrible tal vez más limpio, pero totalmente fuera de lugar.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

A mi me parece nada mal Chucuito la verdad.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Que lindo playgo!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La Punta luce muy bonita y Chucuito tan...colorido.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

asu que tal colorinche de casas... hno:


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Inkandrew9 said:


> A mi parecer los colores y combinaciones empleados para "remodelar" Chucuito son un asco, nos quejamos de la estètica Chicha, de lo colorida que es, y cuando hay dinero, voluntad y oportunidad de hacer algo "simpàtico y diferente" que integre mas a los vecinos .... hacen ese bodrio hno: ... en fin.
> 
> Un mala copia del Barrio La Boca ...
> 
> ...


De verdad, que mal quedó con esos colores...

A mi me dio pena esta casona:










Creo que la pudieron recuperar con bonitos colores, y no asi que pena...hno:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Me encanta La Punta, me trae lindos recuerdos, me gustaron todas las fotos, se ve todo ordenado y limpio, y Chucuito también!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Buaaaaa!!!!! Tan bonito que estaba el recorrido y nos topamos con esa estridente gama de colores sin criterio de la cultura chicha... hno: De todas formas éste recorrido está chevere, gracias Bruno y Manuel


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bruno, excelente el thread, felicitaciones. Las fotos están HERMOSAS. Me encanta el Callao, la última vez que lo visité era verano y el cielo estaba súper azul, me quedé muy encantada. Soy de los contados foristas aquí a quien sí le ha gustado Chucuito, jajaja, me gusta que esté tan limpio y ordenado, y las casas más que colorinas, alegres. De veras que me saca una sonrisa verlas. 

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Canelita said:


> Bruno, excelente el thread, felicitaciones. Las fotos están HERMOSAS. Me encanta el Callao, la última vez que lo visité era verano y el cielo estaba súper azul, me quedé muy encantada. Soy de los contados foristas aquí a quien sí le ha gustado Chucuito, jajaja, me gusta que esté tan limpio y ordenado, y las casas más que colorinas, alegres. *De veras que me saca una sonrisa verlas*.
> 
> ¡Saludos! :cheers:


A mi me da rabia verlas asi...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Bruno, excelente el thread, felicitaciones. Las fotos están HERMOSAS. Me encanta el Callao, la última vez que lo visité era verano y el cielo estaba súper azul, me quedé muy encantada. Soy de los contados foristas aquí a quien sí le ha gustado Chucuito, jajaja, me gusta que esté tan limpio y ordenado, y *las casas más que colorinas, alegres*. De veras que me saca una sonrisa verlas.
> 
> ¡Saludos! :cheers:


Opino lo mismo canelita, en realidad no me agradan los colores grises para Lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios! 

De buenas intenciones está empedrado el camino del infierno. El alcalde chalaco buscó regenerar el barrio de Chucuito y convertirlo en un atractivo turístico, pero a pesar de que la zona está limpia y mucho más segura que antes, el resultado no ha sido del todo favorable. En fin.

Próximamente: el centro histórico del Callao.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

no me gusta para nada esos colores n estoy en contra de los colores pero hay colores k combinan y colores k no combinan y sinceramente ninguno de esos colores combinan pòr lo menos si quieren hacerle colorida tienen k pedir la opinion de un artista o alguien k sepa de colores"


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

No sean tan conservadores. El chiste de Chucuito era de ser así como "too much". Es lo que querían. La gente que vive ahí es de naturaleza alegre y va bien con "la cultura de aquel barrio". Todos los edificios no pueden/deben ser color caca de paloma. =s


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> A mi parecer los colores y combinaciones empleados para "remodelar" Chucuito son un asco.


Yo diría RECUPERAR, antes Chucuito parecía la prolongación de La Mar Brava, Loreto y el resto de barriadas de El Callao. 
Con colores pasteles hubiera quedado mejor, desde mi punto de vista, pero por lo menos ahora se ve limpio, han recuperado las áreas verdes y se ve seguro.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Bueno, al menos el atentado a Chucuito es reversible..., hasta que entre un alcalde con sentido estetico...:bash:
Creo que lo unico malo de la recuperacion de Chucuito fueron los colores y los faroles modernos, de ahi, lo demas es positivo, como la pavimentacion, la seguridad, los parques, etc, etc


----------

